# 2 post or 4 post lift



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

H,

Thinking of buying a lift for my garage, for diy maintenance etc. does anyone have any first hand experience of what lift is best bot h for which type and any recommended manufacturers.

Thanks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brother in law for a great 2 poster but it was 5ton for commercial vehicles great ramp for getting in about the car great for resto etc, the 4 poster great for Mot work etc but more space needed and harder to move cars about in the workshop but with 4 poster you can have the ramps lowered and holding car clear to do work as well.
For diy if I had room I would have 2 poster or if limited height scissors jack but more restrictive to get in about the sill area etc


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I think you need deeper concrete founds for a two poster.

Worth a wee google!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I think you need deeper concrete founds for a two poster.
> 
> Worth a wee google!


Totally agree good point no good on a 2" of concrete with no steel reinforcement, also I forgot with the 4 poster many store cars under for space saving if got height


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Why not get a scissor lift,if it's for diy jobs on car at home it will be ideal,I've just purchased one for my workshop & it's ideal for doing tyres/brakes etc & you can move them about.This is my workshop I now have one of each lifts.









Andy.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Should be a minimum of 8" of concrete for a 2 post lift and 6" for a 4 post lift


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

The 2 poster I've got is only sitting on 3-3.5" of concrete so I got the 2 poster with the H frame & I haven't had any problems when lift vehicles,this is like mine
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-POST-4...992285&hash=item3b02545a5c:g:qRAAAOSwaVRasTn5

Andy.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

scissor lift is the way to go I think for the average DIY'er , unless you have a large area with decent roof height

Ive also considered a midrise 2 poster , but think I'm going for the scissor lift


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

cleancar said:


> scissor lift is the way to go I think for the average DIY'er , unless you have a large area with decent roof height
> 
> Ive also considered a midrise 2 poster , but think I'm going for the scissor lift


If you don't need to be under the vehicle to do any work then it's definitely a scissor lift you need to be getting

Andy


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

You don't say what height or budget you have to play with but it is worth considering a full height scissor lift if you are doing oil changes, clutches, exhaust and underbody work as well, the extra height and cost is worth it in my opinion as well as the ease of access to everything including the interior of a vehicle.
Full height will need fixing to the floor though and some care must be given with side loads.
I don't find any real problems with underside access to sills etc. A four poster has the same access and a two poster the legs can get in the way. A little thought usually gets around any issues.
I have 4 post, 2 post and 2 different scissor types, one full height and one waist height that tilts (centre pivot) back or front up or down as required and for detailing type work I would choose the full height scissor as the best all rounder but it can carry an increased cost.
There is no need for a four poster or the need to keep stepping up and down as you move around with the inherent risk of tripping etc. They also take up a lot of space.
The two poster can get in the way both the posts and the legs and as many two posters have their best balance with the doors between the posts access to the interior is often restricted and again take up significant space.
Automotech do a couple of full height scissor units. I prefer the full solid base type rather than the frame type but that is probably more a function of load than anything else.
Once you get something you will wonder why you did not do it sooner.


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

scissor lift is the way to go as they dont take take up as much room when not in use ive had a mid rise one 1meter lift on it here it is 









but i sold that and replaced with a full hight one now make everything so easy to work on 2nd best thing ive bought


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

Many thanks for all the advise.

Height and space in the garage is not an issue so options are wide open. There se me to be a lot of love for a scissor lift.

I had favored a 4 post just because I can drive straight on without fading with positioning blocks under the car etc, so thought I might use it more for detailing jobs more, plus I could store two cars on top of each other.

Thoughts?


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

jetbox said:


> Many thanks for all the advise.
> 
> Height and space in the garage is not an issue so options are wide open. There se me to be a lot of love for a scissor lift.
> 
> ...


only problem with the 4 poster will be detailing jobs as you will have 4 posts in the way. as well as the 2 beds that the car will drive on


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the 2 posts as it gives you much better access around the wheel areas


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

You can have fun with them...especially the two post


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

They look scary...

Most seem to be two post incidents though!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2019)

jetbox said:


> They look scary...
> 
> Most seem to be two post incidents though!


Id agree with you....get the balance wrong or the pads are not perfectly placed.
Id be sticking with a reputable brand...a Chinese "CE" sticker is no guarantee of anything.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

jetbox said:


> They look scary...
> 
> Most seem to be two post incidents though!


100% down to "ab-user" error
rushing, not taking the proper care/not knowing wtf they are doing or how to Properly do it,, and the biggest ,Complacency

a lift of Any sort is only going to work correctly when the "user" RTFM , has the brain to read and understand and Follow said manual

Same applies to
Ramps
Axel/jack stands
Jacks 
Piles of bricks ,,,etc etc

,,anything the brain dead masses can FUBAR they will, and keep Fubaring it till darwinisam catches up with them.

Being able to afford an item Does NOT make you a "egg-spurt" on how to use it.
expect many many more c*ckup with lift videos on YT as more home "muchanix" and "eggspurts" buy them


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

andy__d said:


> 100% down to "ab-user" error
> rushing, not taking the proper care/not knowing wtf they are doing or how to Properly do it,, and the biggest ,Complacency
> 
> a lift of Any sort is only going to work correctly when the "user" RTFM , has the brain to read and understand and Follow said manual
> ...


Well on 8, the fella didn't have ANY Darwinian tendencies!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2019)

While very true that...as fast as you make something idiot proof...they bring out a new version of idiot.
But...not all lifts are created equally.Nothing to do with user error..

http://www.hse.gov.uk/mvr/topics/fallofflifts.htm

"Some new Chinese-manufactured 2-post lifts have been found where the locking mechanism has been poorly manufactured and failed to work from installation or within a short period of use"

Bad lifts are nothing new....


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

cheap tat has always been cheap tat
"oh i got a right bargain from china" , a few weeks later "oh it fell to bits" ,, nowt new


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

if I had the space and roof height, I'd have a 4 post lift with jacking beam, or money no object a full length scissor lift.
https://www.automotechservices.co.uk/products/8240tp-4-0t-full-length-scissor-lift/
There always seems to be a compromise somewhere, so this is what I have.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

At the end of the day just about every lift or part of it is made in China,when I purchased my Snapon/sun mot bay the guy from Snapon said theirs are Italian made but when it was installed their is a plate on the 4 poster that states made in the CCR.

Andy.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Tyrefitter said:


> At the end of the day just about every lift or part of it is made in China,when I purchased my Snapon/sun mot bay the guy from Snapon said theirs are Italian made but when it was installed their is a plate on the 4 poster that states made in the CCR.
> 
> Andy.


China is usually PRC, so what is CCR for interest?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2019)

Most of the Snap On gear apart from hand tools,is rebranded.A Snap On mig welder that is made by Cebora has lasted me 20 years.Its who the brands choose as suppliers that matters most I believe.
The build quality,quality control...specifications are more important than country of origin
A Bradbury 4ton 2post lift costs £4000 ish.You can buy a different brand off Ebay for £1200...I dont think the price difference is just down to labour costs,profit margins etc.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Itstony said:


> China is usually PRC, so what is CCR for interest?


Sorry I meant PRC

Andy.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

mirdif64 said:


> if I had the space and roof height, I'd have a 4 post lift with jacking beam, or money no object a full length scissor lift.
> https://www.automotechservices.co.uk/products/8240tp-4-0t-full-length-scissor-lift/
> There always seems to be a compromise somewhere, so this is what I have.


Is that your Golf?:thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I did quite a bit of research when building my garage when i discovered I had to fill in the pit because the water table was too high. After lots of reading and speaking to mechanics I was undecided as to whether a 2 post or 4 post would be best for me. Now 10 years later and I know I made the right choice


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a 3.5 Ton 4 poster.. it has its advantages as its stable, detailing is easy, can open all doors to clean a car. 
Can carry out most mechanical work with no issues, but im blessed with space. 

2 posters are good for wheel and brake access as its less messing about. Detailing work on a 2 poster is at a disadvanate tho. 

If you are limited for space then a 2 or a scissor lift is ideal.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

aka.eric said:


> You can have fun with them...especially the two post
> 
> Service Hoist Car Crash Fail Top 10 Compilation - YouTube


number 3 is, for me, the worst


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Number 3 was nothing… THIS


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Number 3 was nothing… THIS


:doublesho:doublesho


----------

